# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ndihme per site qe flasin per zhvillimin.

## Erlebnisse

A dini ndonje sit interneti ku flitet per idene e zhvillimit ne pergjithesi, e sidomos te zhvillimit evropian ne kohet e fundit?

Dini ndonje gje, apo njihni ndonje tekst (titull teksti) nga autore si p.sh Nisbet, McMichael, Bradshow?

Nqs keni site ne anglisht (angleze apo amerikane qofshin) eshte akoma me mire.

Cdo informacion apo e dhene qe mund te jeni ne njohuri do te me ndihmonte.

Faleminderit! era


P. S Me *zhvillim* nenkuptoj ate *ekonomik* e sidomos ate qe mendohet se do te vazhdoje akoma ne Evrope (edhe se thuhet se Evropa po kalon ne nje faze pas zhvillimit sepse tashme evolucioni eshte goxha i madh).

----------


## OO7

Zhvillimi eshte ne shume fusha. Varet per cfare zhvillimi flet ti.

Nese Nisbet eshte Roger Nisbet ke kete faqen *KETU*

Me jep emrat e plote te autoreve te tjere, dhe fushen ku kerkon zhvillimin qe te te ndihmoj me mire.

----------


## Erlebnisse

*York W. Bradshaw

Philip McMichael

Robert Alexander Nisbet*

Keto jane emrat e plote: Flm Muahhh :buzeqeshje: 


Futen ne fushen e sociologjise keto edhe zhvillimi ne aspekt sociologjik...

----------


## OO7

Artikull Zhvillimi SocialKulturor

Libra Bradshaw

Nisbet

Libra McMichael

Shpresoj te te ndihmojne keto. Gjithesesi ke Wikipedia nese kerkon do te gjesh gati gjithcka qe te duhet per kete teme. Nese ke gje tjeter mund te na shkruash serish.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Keto ke wikipedia i di amico, por me interesojne me shume site interneti ku flitet per zhvillimin ekonomik, hecjen perpara te evropes, ose edhe te nje shteti ne vecanti edhe ku tregohen parashikime mbi te ardhmen... cfare do te kete mbas gjith ketij zhvillimi? Do te rivazhdoj zhvillim apo do te kete nje renie (dmth zhvillimi eshte ky e s'ka me tjeter).

Site angez ose amerikane qe jan cik si te rralla ato do me benin pune, ose revista e gazeta qe trajtojne kete teme...

Flm Muahhh :buzeqeshje:  bacione

----------


## OO7

Shif ketu per: European Economic Growth

dhe

Economic Growth

Jam i sigurte se tek Wikipedia do gjesh links te pafund tek artikujt per Economic Growth dhe Zhvillimin.

----------


## Erlebnisse

:buzeqeshje: ...flmmmmm

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

Po pergatit tezen eee???

----------


## Erlebnisse

E Lenc tani po e filloj, por me duhen sitet e para ku duhet te mbeshtetem per bibliografine, se pastaj gjerat rrjedhin vete, edhe se fillimi eshte cik i merzitshem :shkelje syri:

----------

